# 1979 SCHWINN STINGRAY DELUX 5 SPEED FOR SALE



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my all og frm head to toe all schwinn no china parts or repo parts sting ray 5 speed delux FOR SALE  Also have my NOS scwhinn parts n accesorys collection FOR SALE TO MY BIKE WON 1ST PLACE N VEGAS FOR ALL OG  WILL POST PICS ASAP OR IF ANY TOOK A PIC OF IT N VEGAS PLZ POST IT THANKS BIKE FULLY DRESS IS $1,800 OBO NOS PARTS N ACCESORYS 500 OBO N I HAVE ALOT  626- 384-1917 CELL OR TEXT ME N ILL TEXT YOU PICS N INFO THANKS PEACE.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ohh shitt its an og 1978 n it came factory apple red


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Here you go Noah.Hope thats the one.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

hey thanks big homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I also got a few parts n paint to all og schwinn


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> hey thanks big homie


 Your Welcome.Tell Pearl I said Q-VO.HA HA HA HA.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

pearl ??? Who the one i work with or id worked with ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah ur Ruca at Bonita USD. HA HA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ewww i hate her i dnt go for old fat chicks jajajaja unless there rich  jajaja ok loco w da el co post up another pic plz im send it to u k or ill trade you lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats the serial # start with


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dam that ill have to check when i get home buts it is a 1978


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Rich post a few more pics for the homies plz


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Rich post a few more pics for the homies plz


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

there you go homies  all for sale !  626-384-1917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

bike n parts are also sold seperitly so if if you guys want og acces for your display or garage hit me up bike complete $1,800 Obo or trade ? parts n accesories range from$ 20 - to 40 bucks?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt  i know you guys got your fatt checks today lol still for sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 384056
> View attachment 384057
> View attachment 384059
> View attachment 384060
> ...


ttt All for sale parts acces n bike  For SAle or trade?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have a tear drop reflector for the rear fender?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

No but manny bike shop makes them those are for og 26inch cruzers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

will trade parts for bike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt for sale or trade


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 384056
> View attachment 384057
> View attachment 384059
> View attachment 384060
> ...


for sale or trade


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

No one want your shit!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaja stop hateing sunny jajaja u got money : )


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Hate on what... Money for your shit!! You forgot I have '65. & My old bike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaja buy my dam bike sunny


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt still for sale except big mike its double price for him sunnyy


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up big al


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> ttt still for sale except big mike its double price for him sunnyy


Like I said,I don't need your shit!! I also my monte & '62 rag...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ill trade u for your rag sunny n stop cusing there lot of lil kids on here


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> ill trade u for your rag sunny n stop cusing there lot of lil kids on here


NEVER!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

are u selling these seperately? I might be down to grab one







[/IMG]


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

yah selling all or one or two at a time will make nice for your display or collection


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

those in the box witch are nos n full are starting at 20 bucks to 45 bucks but ill hook u up the more you buy i have alot


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

78mc said:


> NEVER!


jajja i want to see that rag ? Send me a pic sunny !


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> are u selling these seperately? I might be down to grab one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Sale Schwinn accesorys


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> those in the box witch are nos n full are starting at 20 bucks to 45 bucks but ill hook u up the more you buy i have alot


Glad you have alot.Dont forget my cut.Lol


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajajaja


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt For Sale $1,800 obo or trade parts $20 - 45 each


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt will sell parts n accesories spert


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt for sale or trade ????


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

QVo Noah.Where you been hiding?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

worth more than a krate? reaLLY?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

it fully restored with nos accessories homies pluse ill throw in a few nos accsodries in the box ttt for sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

for sale or trade ???


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Its A Og 1978 Frame not 79 lol All Og Restored StingRay For Sale with Or without Schwinn Collection Accessories also sold sepreatly


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 384056
> View attachment 384057
> View attachment 384059
> View attachment 384060
> ...


 FOR SALE OR TRADE 626-384-1917


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck on the sale. See with the boys in the schwinn forums. They're more likely to grab it.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

deville said:


> Good luck on the sale. See with the boys in the schwinn forums. They're more likely to grab it.


Thanks I just dont want it to get mix up with everything in there


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

would u sell that headlight in the accessory case?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Sure its Nos


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

cool i want it shoot the info and price...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

k sounds good


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here you go Noah.Hope thats the one.
> View attachment 382460


TTT FOR MY ALL OG FULLY DRESS SCHWINN STINGRAY ! No China Fake Azz Parts Here Homies


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 472776
> View attachment 472777
> View attachment 472778
> ...


Wowzer thats a cool collection lol Thanks Big Rich wanna race bikes for pinks


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Wowzer thats a cool collection lol Thanks Big Rich wanna race bikes for pinks


Orale...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Orale...


jajajaja


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> Got my all og frm head to toe all schwinn no china parts or repo parts sting ray 5 speed delux FOR SALE  Also have my NOS scwhinn parts n accesorys collection FOR SALE TO MY BIKE WON 1ST PLACE N VEGAS FOR ALL OG  WILL POST PICS ASAP OR IF ANY TOOK A PIC OF IT N VEGAS PLZ POST IT THANKS BIKE FULLY DRESS IS $1,800 OBO NOS PARTS N ACCESORYS 500 OBO N I HAVE ALOT  626- 384-1917 CELL OR TEXT ME N ILL TEXT YOU PICS N INFO THANKS PEACE.


bttt


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Where's your 1st place award from Vegas????????


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Where's your 1st place award from Vegas????????


It's In Another Tread.He's Trying To Sell That Too...:rofl:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> It's In Another Tread.He's Trying To Sell That Too...:rofl:


Yeah he would... LOL!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Anything to make a dollar... Your sorry..


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

how much for all the accesories


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

spider97 said:


> how much for all the accesories


Make offer homie and get at me ill hook you up if your seriouse !626-3841917


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> jajajajajajajaja


Qvole Noah.Did you sell the cars yet?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Qvole Noah.Did you sell the cars yet?


Not yet homie im lower price to 1500 each.can you repost plz homies


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top $$$ for sale or trade ???


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Added a nos front fender


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt 626/848/1437 4$ale 1978 Schwinn stingray delux 5 speed fully.dress


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> :facepalm:


LOL..This


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaaha


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

As your friend I'm telling you that you want too much... Real talk..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

78mc said:


> As your friend I'm telling you that you want too much... Real talk..


Hahahaa thanks friend


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Give You 300


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

200


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Sure ill go.drop.it later k


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Friend.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Im still waiting for the $$$


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

100


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ill trade you for your el co sunny


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Dont Bring My Elko In To This....SUNSHINE


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Dont Bring My Elko In To This....SUNSHINE


Than cruz over and drop her off and ride back home sunny boy


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

You Wish...


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Even trade homies  Hey your makeing my topic move up ttt if it sells ill buy you an ice cream


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Liar.You Tight Wad aint Gonna Buy Anything... *T T T....* Hows That?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Liar.You Tight Wad aint Gonna Buy Anything... *T T T....* Hows That?


:roflmao::h5:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

TLAZOCAMATE MEXHICA


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt (626)820-3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt I got a head light and a tail light with generator for sale if anyone interested?


----------

